# Medicare Fee Schedule



## uncapooh (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the business so please bear with me.  How do I get a physician fee schedule.  I have tried the CMS website and have become a bald woman!!!  A new Dr in NY has asked that I come up with a fee schedule on what to charge for office visits and other procedures, I figured I should follow the Medicare guidelines, since most payers do.
I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## MMaldonado (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/ngsmedic...ID=2&RegID=25&Criteria=Part B&Region=New York


----------



## jluther (Sep 5, 2008)

Asside from acquiring the Medicare Fee schedule, Ingenix offers a Fee Analyzer by Zip code and specialty that can give you a guideline of what to charge, it also has great information on how you actually determine what to charge (using the RVU times the conversion factor, professional components vs technical components, etc)


----------

